# Polaris/Lowrance XTR



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Anybody on here run one of these on their ranger or rzr? I added the Navionics card but have never had it out on any lake(ice fishing). My question does it give nautical charts? I asked at Franks shanty day they didn't know. Thank you in advance


----------



## USMarine2001 (Feb 23, 2010)

Basically like an elite 7 and thats the way i went if it skows contour lines then i guess yes if not then no


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

I looked around and couldn't find an answer. Fire it up at home and use the scroll feature to look at a nearby lake. That should give you the answer.

For my quad and truck, I just use my old Lowrance X-19C. I mounted it on a RAM mount, then bought an extra power cable and put a cigarette lighter plug on it. Works great and can use the same Navionics chart I use in the boat. Figured I won't using the boat and quad at the same time, so no use buying another unit.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I called Lowrance they couldn't answer either because even though they make it it's made to Polaris specks. Hopefully won't be long I'll have it on the Bay to find out. Thanks for your help.


----------



## USMarine2001 (Feb 23, 2010)

Just get an elite 7.. thats what i have mounted in my ranger...


----------



## Oger (Aug 28, 2008)

Ranger i thought that thing was a tank


----------

